# Loads of people are blocking me on Facebook



## jashley (Oct 28, 2014)

Loads of people are blocking me on Facebook 
I am so upset, I keep having tons of people block me on Facebook and I don't know why!! Its all these people from my church group and this other church group I go to and its like all of them hate me and are talking about me and are blocking me and I don't know why​


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

how do you know they are blocking you ?
also do you play games on facebook? as a lot of people will block you for sending game requests.
if its for any other reason then they are not worth bothering with anyway.


----------

